# Denver Sharpening Service



## mtnmaniac (Aug 24, 2010)

Anyone have a favorite saw blade sharpener service they use around Denver, CO? Don't want to have one of those stories where the service ruins my carbide beyond repair.

Freud doesn't sharpen.
Looked into Woodcraft - they ship somewhere and won't tell me where, then mark up the price.
Forrest is expensive, plus shipping, so I'd like to have other options.

Hope everyone's Thanksgiving (in U.S.A) was great and Christmas season is shaping up nice!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI DJ

At one time I use Schlosser

SCHLOSSER TOOL & MACHINERY EVERYTHING FOR THE WOODWORKER - trademark information

Denver Best Tool Service - Schlosser Tool & Machinery Co. - Best Of Denver - Westword

But it's been a long time for me  about 5 years or so..


==========


mtnmaniac said:


> Anyone have a favorite saw blade sharpener service they use around Denver, CO? Don't want to have one of those stories where the service ruins my carbide beyond repair.
> 
> Freud doesn't sharpen.
> Looked into Woodcraft - they ship somewhere and won't tell me where, then mark up the price.
> ...


----------



## mtnmaniac (Aug 24, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> HI DJ
> 
> At one time I use Schlosser
> 
> ...


Cool thanks!


----------

